
Ask HN: Incorporating company in California, through lawyer or DIY? - pravint
Did you register your company in California yourself or went through lawyer? Also any comments on Delaware vs California?<p>Any suggestions will be very helpful. Thanks
======
hwstar
I formed an LLC myself through the California Secretary of State. If your
company is a one man band, do it yourself. If it is going to have employees,
maybe hiring a lawyer is the most prudent approach.

